# Kooks LT's install thoughts and notes



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

I got some Kooks LT's Jet Hot coated and hi-flow cats.....

Did the whole thing in my garage on jack stands by myself. Wouldn't want to do it again alone but overall it wasn't all that bad....only a few skinned knuckles and 1 hole in the drywall (brace fell and hit me in the mouth).

I've got a few pictures of things and a few notes, some got ruined with "fluid damage" from the rack.

Lessons learned:

1. You must drop the rack, I don't know how else to get the room otherwise

2. Kooks' Instructions suck! Their headers rock but for something that costs that much, I felt like I had the instructions to a $5 swing set.

3. A 17mm crow's foot and 17mm stubby wrench is your friend

4. Watch out for those PS o-rings, I had the PS lines all back on and then saw a little black circle on the ground....that sucked!

5. Stock exhaust gasket edges are sharp....really sharp!

6. One of the spark plugs boots (driver' side 2nd from front) barely touches the header

7. I have nothing to compare to but I can tell a difference in heat levels. The engine bay still gets pretty hot but not like it was AND you can feel a difference in the cabin if you get in the car after it sits for a bit after a drive, a good bit warmer. I don't know if that's due to the coating or just the general result of LT's


Some more of the same notes with pictures:

http://www.wvsporttouring.com/JV/AdditionalInformationKooks.doc (1.05Mb)


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Some more of the same notes with pictures:
> 
> http://www.wvsporttouring.com/JV/AdditionalInformationKooks.doc (1.05Mb)


Man, that's awesome. Thanks so much b/c I'm going with the same setup.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Hey even with jba shorty headers there is a problem with the wires hitting the headers. JBA sells a set of 9 or 8mm wires that should fix this. I just ordered a pair of the 9mm wires and they should arrive in a week and I will post to let you know if they clear. JBA said that they wouldn't hit, but sometimes companies will feed you a bunch of bs so you can buy their stuff.


----------



## Grey-Goat (Jun 7, 2005)

Just wanted to bring this to the top - good write up. Thanks for the info - I think I'm going to try this myself!

:cheers


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

socal gto said:


> Hey even with jba shorty headers there is a problem with the wires hitting the headers. JBA sells a set of 9 or 8mm wires that should fix this. I just ordered a pair of the 9mm wires and they should arrive in a week and I will post to let you know if they clear. JBA said that they wouldn't hit, but sometimes companies will feed you a bunch of bs so you can buy their stuff.


I have the JBA shorty headers and their 8mm wires don't touch.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I have a couple of plug wires that (barely) touch also. It's been about 2 months and close to 1000 miles, and they don't seem to be burnt or damaged at all.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I have had my Kooks on for about 2 months. I took a razor blade and shaved the #2 plug cover so it would not touch the header pipe and everything is fine. No problems with plug clearance on the passenger side.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I put my kooks headers and midpipes on last Friday. I had help of one of my friends but we followed those directions and It worked perfectly. No issues, no O2 warning lilght. It took about 3 1/2 hours total. Sounds great. I said I would post a video w/sound earlier this week but I won't get the chance to record it until this weekend which is a good thing because I just got my LS2 Predator today. So after we tune it this weekend I will post the video and sound for all to hear. Oh, by the way. I will be selling my Predator after I tune my goat and am comfortable with the tune. Probably 2-4 weeks. So if anyone is interested. I paid 399.99 plus tax at speed inc. I will sell it for 300.00 plus shipping. This is the LS2 Predator not the LS1.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey, Sandu002. I notice your from MD. I am also. I live in Elkridge. Close to BWI airport. We'll have to get a goat herd started.


----------



## mystic519 (Sep 2, 2006)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> Hey, Sandu002. I notice your from MD. I am also. I live in Elkridge. Close to BWI airport. We'll have to get a goat herd started.


I take my goat to glen burnie every saturday night for cruising maybe we all can meet up


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

LS2 - Light SpeedX2 said:


> I put my kooks headers and midpipes on last Friday. I had help of one of my friends but we followed those directions and It worked perfectly. No issues, no O2 warning lilght. It took about 3 1/2 hours total. Sounds great. I said I would post a video w/sound earlier this week but I won't get the chance to record it until this weekend which is a good thing because I just got my LS2 Predator today. So after we tune it this weekend I will post the video and sound for all to hear. Oh, by the way. I will be selling my Predator after I tune my goat and am comfortable with the tune. Probably 2-4 weeks. So if anyone is interested. I paid 399.99 plus tax at speed inc. I will sell it for 300.00 plus shipping. This is the LS2 Predator not the LS1.


I thought Predator only tuned 1 car @ a time :confused I have HPTuners


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Holden said:


> I thought Predator only tuned 1 car @ a time :confused I have HPTuners


It does! Tha tmeans his factory tune is on the Predator now. Otherwise, you could buy it and 100 friends could use it. They thought of that! He'd have to put his factory tune back and then he could sell it.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> It does! Tha tmeans his factory tune is on the Predator now. Otherwise, you could buy it and 100 friends could use it. They thought of that! He'd have to put his factory tune back and then he could sell it.


Ya that’s not what he is implying he wants to tune car just rite then sell!:confused


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

My Kooks don’t fit when I turn left and accelerate steering wheel locks up. I already cut as much off coupler as I can and there is no more adjustment. Really sux $1500 and all that work and don’t fit. I really need steering wheel to turn when I drive. I called Kooks no reply yet. There is nothing wrong with car only 7k mi and yes I did bolt motor mount down. I would not recommend Kooks LT for GTO


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Holden said:


> My Kooks don’t fit when I turn left and accelerate steering wheel locks up. I already cut as much off coupler as I can and there is no more adjustment. Really sux $1500 and all that work and don’t fit. I really need steering wheel to turn when I drive. I called Kooks no reply yet. There is nothing wrong with car only 7k mi and yes I did bolt motor mount down. I would not recommend Kooks LT for GTO


Sorry to hear about your kooks not fitting right, are you sure you have the steering joint in the right position? Does the steering wheel turn the same amount of times in each direction? Not trying to flame you or anything, just never heard this before. I hope you can get this solved.:cheers


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

Personally I think it's manufacturing differences in the GTO that causes some of these issues, not the aftermarket stuff.

I have some rub turning right while accellerating but no wheel lock.

Kooks is a fine LT for the GTO.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

RookWV said:


> Personally I think it's manufacturing differences in the GTO that causes some of these issues, not the aftermarket stuff.
> 
> I have some rub turning right while accellerating but no wheel lock.
> 
> Kooks is a fine LT for the GTO.


Headers should not rub at all! GTO has enough room to make good fit not like most cars.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

bluhaven said:


> Sorry to hear about your kooks not fitting right, are you sure you have the steering joint in the right position? Does the steering wheel turn the same amount of times in each direction? Not trying to flame you or anything, just never heard this before. I hope you can get this solved.:cheers


I know I’m the only one with problems when I buy the best. Ya steering is back the way it came off. BTW on cars with air bags if you don’t return coupler to same position, breaks clock spring in column that should be in instructions. It’s like pipes need to be spread apart for Rack. There is room on mtr side I don’t understand why they don’t use. I’m sure they are built on jig so I don’t understand why mine is so bad.:confused Wish kooks had returned my call so I could work on this wkend. I hate parking my car. I don’t know weather to take one Header off or return to stock pipes.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Thanks to uncle Sams generosity this year at tax time, I just ordered my coated Kooks w/ catted mid pipes. What did you pay for yours? Just wanted to know if I got a good deal. 

Should be here on the 7th of Feb according to the tracking number they sent me. About how long was the total install minus knuckle scrapping and cursing? My knuckels are pretty calloused so I should save about 30 minutes!


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I got mine last July with mids for just over $1500. Install was not too bad. You will need to drop the steering rack. I had help and it took about half a day (included lunch & beer breaks).


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

So I guess $1498 and change for coated Kooks with catted mid pipes and 02extensions is a good price! I just hope they are here on the 7th of FEB like it says!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

great info doing mine on tuesday!!!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

It's been over a year and a half and the Kooks still look and perform great. I'v edone several WOT runs and the coating is still nice and silver. A little dull right at the flange but the coating is still there. Had I have bought the plain stainless they would be all discolored. You really do get what you pay for.

The SLP's are also a good deal, they were just out of stock when I bought mine. They will save you about $200.


----------



## mattwilcher (Jun 10, 2012)

Holden said:


> I know I’m the only one with problems when I buy the best. Ya steering is back the way it came off. BTW on cars with air bags if you don’t return coupler to same position, breaks clock spring in column that should be in instructions. It’s like pipes need to be spread apart for Rack. There is room on mtr side I don’t understand why they don’t use. I’m sure they are built on jig so I don’t understand why mine is so bad.:confused Wish kooks had returned my call so I could work on this wkend. I hate parking my car. I don’t know weather to take one Header off or return to stock pipes.


Hey Holden, I am having the exact same issues with my kooks LT's today was a long day of EPIC FAIL. Headers are pressing against rack and I would prefer to see more clearance in the coupling area. Please let me know how you came out in your dilemma!


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think you'll get much of a response from a post that happened 6 years ago.


----------

